# First order with Attitude



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm 100% satisfied with Seed Boutique, but they were out of stock of Wappa, so I am trying Attitude.  I did the "upgraded" shipping option.

I also ordered Aurora Indica from Nirvana. Order comes with five free Super Skunk seeds and a feminized Durban Poison.

I'll let you know when it arrives.

Oh, and thanks to whoever wrote to use "420" at checkout.  That saved me like 8 bucks.  THANKS!!!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 13, 2009)

Howdy TES! I hope you don't mind me hanging on here with you. I too just placed my first order with Attitude. Ditto on the 420 coupon. Saved me the price of 10 KC Brain seeds! Crossing my fingers for both of us.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm pretty excited about Wappa. Aurora Indica will just put me to sleep, so that's not very spectacular.

I don't know what I will do with the Super Skunk (just grew that) or the one Durban Poison seed.


----------



## Codybear (Mar 14, 2009)

I got the aurora indica from nirvana going right now.  Healthy and 8 of 10 are sweet ladies.  I just placed my first order with attitude also but i went with all femanized singles.  Barneys blue cheese, dutch passion blueberry, nirvana wonderwoman, barneys g13 haze plus the greenhouse seeds indica sativa 5 seed pack with the church.  I cant wait. Was looking for some variety for summer.  I got the jock horror from nirvana also.  Had 5 of 5 females with those.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 14, 2009)

Codybear said:
			
		

> I got the aurora indica from nirvana going right now.  Healthy and 8 of 10 are sweet ladies.  I just placed my first order with attitude also but i went with all femanized singles.  Barneys blue cheese, dutch passion blueberry, nirvana wonderwoman, barneys g13 haze plus the greenhouse seeds indica sativa 5 seed pack with the church.  I cant wait. Was looking for some variety for summer.  I got the jock horror from nirvana also.  Had 5 of 5 females with those.



Do you have a journal or pictures of those AI's?


----------



## Codybear (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry no journal.  Havent ever figured out how to get my pics on here.  The only thing i would have done differently is not top them.  I topped a few of them a couple of weeks before flower and the bud sites on those seem to be alot smaller than on the untouched plants.  I follow fox farms nute schedule to the letter and have not even had a burnt or curled tip yet.  the plants did take off and grow taller faster than i expected.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 15, 2009)

does it have the short indica structure and fatty leaves? and yeah I have heard not to top them because they grow best as a single cola, so that is my plan as well


----------



## clowd-9 (Mar 15, 2009)

so not all plants are meant to be topped??


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 15, 2009)

AI is just not meant to be topped. I have even had trouble getting a mother to take to pruning to get more clones from her. She just doesn't want to branch out. This is good for my BC Northern lights producer though. I can cram 18 clones in and pull 1 1/2 pounds out if it in huge main colas. Nice SOG plant for sure. She will also take all the nutes you can through at her. I have had my tds up to 1800 ppm's and not so much as a burnt tip.


----------



## Codybear (Mar 15, 2009)

the leaf structure are super fat on my AI's but the nodes stretched apart a little farther than i thought they would.  I started flower cycle at beginning of week 5.  My plants were approx 1 1/2' tall.  Now beginning of week 7 some are pushing 3'.  I tie them down and over and any other way i can.  I think i get better buds anyway when i have a tallish plant tied over vertical.  Better light penetration to the sweet part of the plant.  
they are also branching out pretty decent.


----------



## Codybear (Mar 18, 2009)

The Attitude is super fast.  I'm hooked.  I got em in about a week or a little more.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2009)

Codybear said:
			
		

> ...I got the jock horror from nirvana also.  Had 5 of 5 females with those...



Call me paranoid, but if I, personally, got 5 for 5 females with unfemmed seeds, I would be keeping a really good eye out for hermies...

Not that it cannot happen, but it is unusual.


----------



## Codybear (Mar 18, 2009)

i'll be watching.  Last year i ordered ww from bcseedking.  OUt of 15 seeds had only 4 females and 1 was a hermie.  you just never know.  I read on thier customer feedback that some of them also had good female ratios.


----------



## Codybear (Mar 18, 2009)

My aurora indicas had good ratio also.  5 of 7 females all started the same time as the jock's.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah well how's 9 to 1 male/female for my Big Bud. I was so mad.


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah I was very pleased with Attitude and will be using them again in the future for sure...


----------



## 420benny (Mar 19, 2009)

Got my package today. WOOHOO! No problems. Attitude, I love you guys. 6 days to the west coast US. They even sent me extra extras that I wasn't expecting. Check my gj, I will post my list. Now, I don't think I am going to get any more work done this afternoon, just dreaming what all these fine ladies are going to do for my head.:hubba:


----------



## sleepwalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Attitude is the goods. I'm a customer for life. God bless Attitude!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 21, 2009)

TES, any word yet on your order?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 21, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> TES, any word yet on your order?


 
I got an email on like Monday, telling me it was in the packing/shipping department.  Hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, the order arrived today, but instead of the feminized free Durban Poison, I got a free feminized Skunk #1.  Can't say I'm exactly thrilled about that, but everything else was perfect.  I'm sure they were just out of stock, but an email asking me what I would like instead, would have been appreciated.

I'll give Attitude a 9 out of 10 ranking, and sorry, but Seed Boutique is still 10/10 for the four or five orders from there.

Regardless, both are still more than adequate, and I recommend both.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

Trust me, you do not want the Durbon Poison bean anyways so they did you a favor.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 23, 2009)

Why not?

I just grew Super Skunk, so I don't have any use for Skunk #1.  That'll collect dust in my seed container.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

pssst... here is a little secret, the durban poison freebies are hermies. I grew one and it is now laying on the kitchen table in pieces (5 weeks of flower and nanners everywhere). I did however get a durban cut from a fellow grower here locally. I am gonna run a few outdoors this year.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 28, 2009)

bump to ask TES if the order ever arrived?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 28, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> bump to ask TES if the order ever arrived?



pssst 420benny, post #22



			
				TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Well, the order arrived today, but instead of the feminized free Durban Poison, I got a free feminized Skunk #1. Can't say I'm exactly thrilled about that, but everything else was perfect. I'm sure they were just out of stock, but an email asking me what I would like instead, would have been appreciated.
> 
> I'll give Attitude a 9 out of 10 ranking, and sorry, but Seed Boutique is still 10/10 for the four or five orders from there.
> 
> Regardless, both are still more than adequate, and I recommend both.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 28, 2009)

SWEET! Thank you, I think my bud is curing quite well. I am missing a few things around here lately. If it gets much better, I may have to start leaving a trail of crumbs wherever I go, so I can find my way...


----------



## jungle (Mar 28, 2009)

are there any seed banks that sale pure thai stick or what would be the closest thing to it....tks


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 29, 2009)

I have read a lot about the Thai sticks- I wish I could have gotten the real thing back in the 70-80s.

I've always wanted to try this Thai:
hxxp://www.ceresseeds.com/cannabisseeds.html


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 29, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Oh, and thanks to whoever wrote to use "420" at checkout. That saved me like 8 bucks. THANKS!!!


 
Your welcome 

I used to use Doc C a lot, then 1 day decided to give Attitude a try, I started getting problems with the Doc with only half orders arriving or seeds missing etc, that is when I decided to use Attitude.

Sorry Doc, I am now an Attitude customer and im highly delighted with them.

I ordered several strains of Auto's and got 5 free G13 Thai Super Skunks and 1 free G13 Pure Gold.

*G13 Labs Thai Super Skunk*


 
Developed: F-1 hybrid 
Sativa / Indica: Mixed but Mostly Sativa
Appearance: Very resinous, thick heavy buds
Smell / Taste: Typical Thai chocolate, with Skunk undertones
High / Strength: Extremely strong, clear up high
Yield Per m2: High
Sowing Time: May / June
Outdoor Harvest: November 
Flowering Period: 12-14 weeks

*I grow in the UK outside in a greenhouse and I have to say the 12-14 weeks of flowering time harvesting in November has immediately put me off them, at that time of year everything is wet and cold and sunshine is something long forgotten so will easily mould on me.*

*G13 Labs Pure Gold Feminized*


 
Indica / Sativa 
Flowering: 50 - 65 days 
Yield: High
Height: 110 - 150 cm 


Pure Gold is a mostly-Indica hybrid, producing a sweet, thick syrupy resin with an excellent yield. Pure Gold's projects a dense flower formation which is enhanced by a unique fruity aroma and backed up by the famous Indica power. These cannabis seeds have Sativa in there history which adds a pleasant smooth high. Like many Indica-dominant strains, the flowers have been known to turn purple in lower temperatures. 

*This does interest me, with a flowering time of roughly 8 weeks with a finishing time of mid/late September/early October suits me more with the growing conditions I work with.*

*I have read that G13 have a bad reputation, time will tell* 

eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 29, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Your welcome
> 
> I used to use Doc C a lot, then 1 day decided to give Attitude a try, I started getting problems with the Doc with only half orders arriving or seeds missing etc, that is when I decided to use Attitude.
> 
> ...


 
Same here Hippy. I was very disappointed with my last order with the Doc. Half my order was missing and he refused to answer emails regarding the problem. Everyone was defending him at the time, but now some of those same people are singing my song. What sucks is that we here in the US are at the mercy of these banks and they know it. Some get greedy and start shorting customers or not even sending beans to turn a higher profit, some like the attitutde turn larger profits by being respectable and picking up business from all the disappointed customers.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2009)

6 days to southeast USA with attitude. I have also ordered from the Doc never had a problem with a shipment, But I love the service with Attitude! I wonder what the freebies will be for April. Sure is nice with the price of beans to get some freebies. Thanks Attitude!


----------



## Greenhead (Apr 1, 2009)

Go With Attitude! They have great service !!!!!


----------



## la9 (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't like seeing all the posts defending the Doc, I wonder how many are from people with ties to the company. I agree they used to be really good, but nowadays it just isn't worth taking a chance with them. I hate seeing people lose their money but people still want to order from the Doc and it's really sad. Then you have other people that ordered with them a year or two ago and still order because of past experience, just to end up with a bad experience.

It's always a best idea to read up on a forum and see who is popular at that point in time. That gives you best chance of getting what you order.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't see many people defending the Doc- and I highly doubt anyone on here has ties to the company


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 14, 2009)

There use to be a bunch of Doc nut swingers. But you do not see them posting up anymore because they have seen all the bad rep he has gotten lately and would be typing all day to defend him.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I mean. I used to order from the Doc and probably was one of those nut swingers- hell I used to only be over at hg420 but that is all gone now, sadly. Lot's of good info just gone.


----------

